# South East England



## vizslahel (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello. I am new to the forum. Is anyone around the Bedfordshire, Hertfordshire or Buckinghamshire area or any of the surrounding areas??


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Vizslahel ,  we live sort of near you in Lincolnshire ,not to far away


----------



## chris (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi we are in Northamptonshire . Our vizsla is a 17 month male full of mischief!


----------



## vizslahel (Jun 28, 2012)

Would be good to meet up for a walk  I have a three year old (just) male... full of many beans   ;D


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

That would be good  Rufus is only 16 months ,and totally mad


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in Buckinghamshire -- Beaconsfield, and Brian is 12 weeks old!


----------



## ralphiewoo (Jul 24, 2012)

sarah said:


> Hello Vizslahel ,  we live sort of near you in Lincolnshire ,not to far away


Hi Sarah, whereabouts in Lincs? My parents live between Sleaford and Horncastle and we visit them a lot and always on the lookout for fellow Vs to go whizzing with!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in Hertfordshire - havent got my V yet - collecting her at the end of the month but when shes big enough I will let you know


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi ralphiewoo ,only just seen your question for me ! we live in Donington ,Lincolnshire.Rufus is now 17 months and just soo handsome and good x ;D next time your my way give me a shout ,Rufus loves to meet other Vs,,he met 6 in one meet a couple of days a go !! he was in V heaven ! ;D ;D


----------



## OliverWestby (Jun 12, 2011)

We're in Buckinghamshire, just outside High Wycombe. Ruby is 8 months old now and completely mental.
As you say, it would be good to meet other Vizsla owners - there seem to be lots of 'Viz Whizz' meets about, but not yet found any in the south east.

Ollie


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

We are in Bedford.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Oliver*,

We are in Little Sandhurst, Berkshire about 30 minutes south of High Wycombe. You ought to join the Surrey Vizslas on facebook- will post the link for you. They organise walks for Vizslas and their friends once a month and they are great fun and I have met some really lovely people. A couple from this forum go. My pup is 10 months(Boris) and there are quite a few young dogs that come. It is really great to see them all whizzing around.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/groups/surrey.viz/

Hope to see you and your pup soon.


----------



## Saz matt (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and my girlfriend are looking to get either a vizsla or weimaraner puppy. Unfortunately we don't know anyone who owns either breed, but have managed to see a couple of welms and really love the breed.

I want to make sure our choice is the best one and would really appreciate if there was someone in the area willing to let us come to them and see their dog/bitch. I understand there is little benefit to anyone in doing so, but we want to be the best owners we can be and know we need to gather as much knowledge as possible to even stand a chance! If someone is able to help a couple with a shared affection for this breed, We'd be ex tactic to hear from you!

We live near Northampton / Milton Keynes and are willing to travel more then an hr to you 

Matt & Saz x


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Saz Matt,

Welcome to the forum. You are being very sensible in trying to spend time with each breed.

I live in Berkshire and have a 1yr old wirehaired Vizsla, you would be very welcome to come and visit, however I am sure you are probably more interested in the smooth haired vizsla....so can I suggest you come out with either the London & Surrey Vizslas or the Surrey Vizslas. Both groups meet up once a month and the dogs have a good whizz, the owners are a great crowd. This would give you an opportunity to spend time with lots of vizslas and to ask various owners any questions you might have.

The London & Suurey Vizslas are having a whizz on the 13th January 2013 at 12:00 at Epsom Racecourse. We generally meet in the car park at Tattenham Corner.

Let me know if you want to come and I will look out for you.


----------



## Saz matt (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow that's amazing! Saz and I are very excited and would love to come see you and the group!

You are correct, we are looking for a short haired variety. I'm extremely fussy!!!

Ill confirm closer the time, but will pm you my contact details.

If you happen to know anyone closer in the mean time that would be able to see us before the 13th, that would be superb!

Many thanks x


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You are right to be fussy - the fussier you are the less likely hood that a pup will end up by being re=homed, so be very fussy  I was very fussy, I did not want another hair shedding dog (we have a GT Dane as well) and I am delighted with my wirehaired boy. So you carry on being fussy.

Can I suggest that you use this link to join the London and Surrey Vizslas on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/groups/londonsurreyvizwhizz/

post your request to meet up with some vizslas in your area and I am sure someone will oblige.

Otherwise I'll look forward to hearing from before the 13th.

Heather


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

We did what you are doing and researched the breed thoroughly. We met with someone that owns 5 V' s. We took our two children to their house and got bundled by all 5 of them at once! We wanted our children to see what they are like as an adult and if that didn't put them off I don't know what would!

We fell in love instantly! What I will advise though is to try and meet a puppy if you can. That will give you an idea of what you are letting yourself in for. Baxter is now 20 weeks and it is a tough ride. Meeting adult V' s didn't give us an insight of the shark attacks and clinginess you get with a pup. I've lived with 11 different dogs in my time and never experienced the play biting, mouthing, and clinginess like it. He is calming down a bit now, not biting so much and I can walk around the house now without him clinging on to my clothes and biting my backside! We live near Cambridge so a bit far for a visit but if you search facebook you may find someone close to you. We just joined our local one and went for a lovely walk yesterday with 4 other V' s 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## chris (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi we have a 22month old male full of mischief, we live in ALDWINCLE five miles your side of Oundle near to Thrapston and would be happy to meet


----------



## ralphiewoo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Saz Matt,

We are in Huntingdon and live with our 16 month old smooth vizzie Ralphie. You are more than welcome to come over and meet him anytime. 

If you join the East of England Viz Whizz group on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_100405500036220) there is someone who lives in Milton Keynes with an 8 month old viz called Woody who I am sure would be more than happy to meet you.

Kelly


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Saz said:


> Me and my girlfriend are looking to get either a vizsla or weimaraner puppy. Unfortunately we don't know anyone who owns either breed, but have managed to see a couple of welms and really love the breed.
> 
> I want to make sure our choice is the best one and would really appreciate if there was someone in the area willing to let us come to them and see their dog/bitch. I understand there is little benefit to anyone in doing so, but we want to be the best owners we can be and know we need to gather as much knowledge as possible to even stand a chance! If someone is able to help a couple with a shared affection for this breed, We'd be ex tactic to hear from you!
> 
> ...


You are welcome to come and meet Milly is you want, we are in Bedford.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I had a Weimaraner for over 11 years until he died of lymphoma just over 22 months ago...he was such a fantastic dog and a credit to his breed, he had also survived gastric torsion, which Weimaraners suffer from all to often.I now have a tiny little Vizsla called Darcy, 22 inches at the shoulder and about 17 kilos,now 22 months of age, she is such a fantastic little girl and an absolute godsend.


----------

